# Find Titles / Movies by "star rating"



## mattie1230 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would love to have an advanced search when searching for movies to record that you could ask Tivo to only show you 3-star or 4-star movies. (my cable company rarely shows 3 star/4 star it seems, but it would be fun to be able to find them easily!)


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree, this would be nice. Perhaps it can be incorporated in the the reported return of advanced wishlists as mentioned at TCCon here: http://community.livejournal.com/tivolovers/517729.html


----------



## smithcferg (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree too.:up:

I have seen some other posts suggesting both this and search by content rating.

Both would be very useful for those of us who don't want to bother sorting through movies manually weeding out films with less than 3 stars or who want to search on family ( g /pg) content.


----------

